

Evad3rs team did it again: The iOS 7 jailbreak is out - kracalo
http://www.ihash.eu/2013/12/evad3rs-team-ios-7-jailbreak/

======
rahimnathwani
See other thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6950125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6950125)

------
ineov
Wow, I though they will never do it. Too bad they cant jailbreak AppleTV.

